# Nice Jo Video!



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 2, 2006)

Here is a nice Jo instructional video that I came across.  Crisp, clean movement and using the length of the 4 foot stick.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5359625860913697857&q=martial+arts


----------



## arnisador (Dec 2, 2006)

Neat! Thanks!


----------



## Monadnock (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks Brian. Looks like a video from the All Japan Keno Fed doing the Jodo Seitei kata (derived from Shinto Muso Ryu).


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Loved it.  Always thought the study of the jo was worthwhile for defense as it's not at all hard to carry a walking stick or cane just about anywhere you take a mind to.


----------



## Nobody (May 30, 2007)

That is excellent! Probably one of the best teaching videos i have seen in some time on youtube.com thank you.


----------



## Yari (Jun 1, 2007)

tanks. love the Jo!

/yari


----------



## Monadnock (Jun 1, 2007)

Here is a video with Shimizu Takaji, the 25th (unofficial) Shinto Muso-ryu headmaster.


----------

